# Craftsman Snowblower Questions



## Billnmd2006 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi I have a Craftsman Snowblower Model # 536-886122 Serial # 630516433
5/22 9" Impeller

What date was this made? And what was the price of this when new?

Thanks
Bill W


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Bill


On craftsman it's hard to find out a year. They didn't keep that information. If you pull the numbers off the engine and it's the original engine that will usually get you within two years of it's manufacturer date.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Kissafrog gave you good direction. Now "if' the numbers ascended in models (not guaranteed), 536.885410 has a manual publishing date of 1989 and 536.886140 has a publishing date of 1997. Your machine would be between those dates if the assumption of model numbers are ascending based on date manufactured and sold. These are friction disc machines, so assuming yours is also.

No idea what the original prices would have been.


----------

